# Londinium 1 and EK43, help please?



## gryphon (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone. I'm a new forumer and I'm asking if there's someone here can give me few tips.

I'm an L1 owner and I have just upgraded my K10F for an EK43 (coffee burrs). I have to grind

at almost the 0 point to get a decent flow. The shot tend to be sour.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum gryphon. Have you zeroed the burrs? Recommend you PM (private message) callumt who has been testing one. You will have to up your number of posts (either 5 or 10) before you can access forum PM service though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pm Callum t

he has had a ek43 on his bench next to a ll1 for day .

other than than people are currently waiting for them to arrive .

nice set up though .

what burrs is on the ek43?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

He'll of a first post though

I have an l1 and an ek43 , love it ,

welcome and stick around


----------



## gryphon (Feb 26, 2014)

No I did'nt change the manufacturer setting. It's coffee burrs. It's a dream for single dosing if I compare with my K10F.

But I'm still learning. I know I can get a very good shot with it. Hopefully L1 and EK43 is a good match-up?


----------



## gryphon (Feb 26, 2014)

I think Andys have this setup already. Can't find nothing on his tought.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

gryphon said:


> Hopefully L1 and EK43 is a good match-up?


Oh yes! Have a look at this hands on test. Machine used was a Bosco - has same lever group as LI.

http://comingsooncoffee.wordpress.com/tag/ek43-mazzer-robur-e-eureka-olympus-kr-compak-k10-eureka-olympis-75-on-demand-anfirm-doser-with-timer-mahlkonig-ek43-ek43-spring-lever-machine-bosco-spring-lever-espresso-machine

They used the Turkish burr set. Our forum expert, Callum, has had one on test and his opinion is that coffee burrs are best - perhaps more challenging to get right than the a Turkish but produce better particle size distribution. Better for pour over too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

gryphon said:


> I think Andys have this setup already. Can't find nothing on his tought.


Yep, think he has.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is manual adjustment on the burr set to set them closer together. I do not know how to do it but someone else will no doubt!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wasnt Callum using the Turkish burrs?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

gryphon said:


> Hopefully L1 and EK43 is a good match-up?


If I was spending that sort of money I'd want more than 'hopefully'.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow! What a hello! You're very welcome and almost certainly know a lot more than I do!

I hope that you enjoy your time here!

David


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

gryphon,

My apologies I have seen your email (assuming you likely to be the only owner of an L1 and EK43 in Quebec)

I will write a response tomorrow, I've been busy working on various projects in uni and out of uni (EK43 Dials)

But to summarise.

I have used the EK43T and use it at work. I know it goes more than tight enough for espresso.

In terms of coffee burrs my assumption is that a factory set on will not be set to a true zero. I'd suggest loosening the two grub screws that hold the adjustment knob and than rotating the large flat screw in the centre of the dial with an appropriate coin, do this until you hear the familiar noise of burrs chirping and catching and then back off slightly and then reset the grub screws on the main adjuster (set for finest setting) - please only attempt this if you feel comfortable.

I know the coffee burrs will work for the doses and shot timings I run with, but it is worth stating what kind of espresso recipes you are trying to run for.

And in terms of sourness; it could mean an open book of possibilities too shorter time (lever extractions push into 40s plus) , not enough yield (forget about ristretto, with modal grinds you'll be able to push for higher ext. % and take larger yields) , machine not up to temp - very important with a 8kg group , bad quality water , bad quality coffee and last thing I can think of is overdosing.

I'll chat properly tomorrow though, but there are a lot off variables to think about and it isn't just equipment that makes good coffee it is the sum of everything including the mindset that goes into it.

Chat soon,

Callum

(Who needs to reply to more emails)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Really helpful Callum.


----------



## gryphon (Feb 26, 2014)

Big thanks CallumT to help me. You said something get my attention. lever extractions push into 40s plus. Keep it in mind. I'm glad to hear it's normal to

get EK43 dial near 0 (number 1 in fact). Did you find a preference about basket size and how many grams? It works better with firm pressure nutating.

This time I use IMS basket 24.5, but I will try with my VST


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I use 18g doses in a 20g VST usually aiming for a 28g to 34g yield. All dependant on what style of roast your running.


----------

